# Ranitomeya sirensis "rio pachitea yellow"



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

A mini build log and then vivarium pictures for my incoming Ranitomeya sirensis "rio pachitea yellow"

18x18x24" exo terra
Mopani and Manzanita wood pieces
Lighting is a Sunblaster 18" fluorescent
Plant list:
Ficus benjamina margarita X2
Fittonia verschaffeltii "pink" x3
Begonia glabra
Begonia sp. Peru (on right hand side)
Pepperomia prostrata X2
Marcgravia umbellata 
Microgamma vaccinafolia
Nautilocacyx pemphidius
Tradescantia "purple wandering Jew"
Pilea nummulariifolia 
Broms: 
Neoregelia "wild tiger"
Neoregelia "fireball"
Neoregelia unknown x2
Vriesea unknown x2


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Ranitomeya sirensis "rio pachitea yellow"


Where's the 'jealous' emoji when I need it?

Seriously, looking forward to hearing about these frogs!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Where's the 'jealous' emoji when I need it?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, looking forward to hearing about these frogs!


I'm pretty excited to get my group next weekend. 

I have 6 of them coming, that was the suggested number for this sized tank from Understory Enterprises.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: Ranitomeya sirensis &quot;rio pachitea yellow&quot;*

And the frogs have arrived!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: Ranitomeya sirensis &quot;rio pachitea yellow&quot;*

Sweet! Looking forward to seeing more of them.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: Ranitomeya sirensis &quot;rio pachitea yellow&quot;*



Socratic Monologue said:


> Sweet! Looking forward to seeing more of them.


They're very hard to get a decent picture of. They're always on the move.

So far they seem much more arboreal in their tendencies than I expected, they're always climbing and jumping. Then again it's only been 3 hours


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hanging out on the stolon of a brom


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

And they have eggs already... Had been hoping they wouldn't have any quite so fast but looked in on them today and there are eggs.


----------



## raygo83 (Jul 28, 2019)

They are gorgeous. Great photos also.


----------



## pomegranate (Feb 10, 2019)

Wow you have eggs already? So fast! How old are they?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

pomegranate said:


> Wow you have eggs already? So fast! How old are they?


I'm not exactly sure how old they are, but clearly mature


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: Ranitomeya sirensis &quot;rio pachitea yellow&quot;*

@Socratic Monologue 

More eggs... Rarely see them eat but I presume they've settled in given all the calling and the eggs...


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: Ranitomeya sirensis &quot;rio pachitea yellow&quot;*

Awesome! Might get me a group of these soon...

Are you going to let the parents do tad-rearing? I love seeing my imitators raise their kids.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: Ranitomeya sirensis &quot;rio pachitea yellow&quot;*



Socratic Monologue said:


> Awesome! Might get me a group of these soon...
> 
> Are you going to let the parents do tad-rearing? I love seeing my imitators raise their kids.


I'm planning to let them give it a go with the first round and then see how that goes.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: Ranitomeya sirensis &quot;rio pachitea yellow&quot;*



Socratic Monologue said:


> Awesome! Might get me a group of these soon...


OK, I'm getting four of these next week. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: Ranitomeya sirensis &amp;quot;rio pachitea yellow&amp;quot;*



Socratic Monologue said:


> OK, I'm getting four of these next week. Thanks for the inspiration!


They're pretty fun but reclusive. 

Mine spend all their time (or practically all of it) in bromeliads. I have added a bunch more broms so that they can have space. 

At one point there were 5 frogs in a fireball bromeliad, all huddled on top of each other, it was quite cute.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

Interesting to see they settle in that quick and start spawning within a month of being introduced!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Update: saw a male carrying around a tadpole today , fun to see, don't see the frogs out much


----------



## Thesizzle (Dec 28, 2014)

Do you have update photos of your viv since you added more plants?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Thesizzle said:


> Do you have update photos of your viv since you added more plants?


A few new pictures


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

The tadpole has emerged!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice!

You inspired me to get a group of these, back at the beginning of this thread. I have one new froglet out and about today, too.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> You inspired me to get a group of these, back at the beginning of this thread. I have one new froglet out and about today, too.


Wonderful! Did you leave it in the tank with the parents or rear it yourself? I pulled mine and reared it.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I leave all my Ranitomeya in with the parents. I'm raising a group of 22 leucomelas tads (about half morphed now), and really, really appreciate frogs that raise their own kids.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I leave all my Ranitomeya in with the parents. I'm raising a group of 22 leucomelas tads (about half morphed now), and really, really appreciate frogs that raise their own kids.


Nice! I don't have that option with my R. Uakarii, unfortunately. 

Any future Ranitomeya that I get need to rear their own kids ;-)


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Found another 3-5 eggs today, 3 of them for sure look good. Going to leave these with the parents. I'm interested to see the parental care


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

And found this... Not a great picture


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I smile every time I see my frogs carrying.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I smile every time I see my frogs carrying.


Me too... I'm interested to watch the parental care with these guys. Luckily I'm at home most of the day now and made my home office area in the frog room.


----------



## Flyschwacker (Apr 23, 2020)

That's the best part! Very nice.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

I've recently changed up the lighting and misting for this tank. I switched to a less bright light which is an led plant light, but the floodlight bulb style. I've Increased the misting schedule as well. The frogs are much more visible now than they used to be. They hide a lot less and spend way more time foraging for food.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Another tadpole


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Found another 3-5 eggs today, 3 of them for sure look good. Going to leave these with the parents. I'm interested to see the parental care


I actually ended up pulling the tadpoles yesterday. I decided I didn't really want to have to hunt for them when it's time for them to get rehomed.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

fishingguy12345 said:


> I actually ended up pulling the tadpoles yesterday. I decided I didn't really want to have to hunt for them when it's time for them to get rehomed.


Had the tads started eating eggs yet? I ask because I had read that switching them off eggs sometimes doesn't work (that is, the tads stop eating). I'd be curious to have more info on whether that is true.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: Ranitomeya sirensis &quot;rio pachitea yellow&quot;*



Socratic Monologue said:


> Had the tads started eating eggs yet? I ask because I had read that switching them off eggs sometimes doesn't work (that is, the tads stop eating). I'd be curious to have more info on whether that is true.


I'm not sure, I'd seen the frogs climbing around the tadpole water dishes but nothing I associated as egg laying We'll see how it turns out


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: Ranitomeya sirensis &quot;rio pachitea yellow&quot;*

2 more tads today, deposited into cups of water by the male

And see one of the adults foraging for food.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Gorgeous frogs!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

varanoid said:


> Gorgeous frogs!


Thank you! 
They're among my favourite


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Another froglet


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

Wonderful, they’re candidate to my vivarium! I agree, fantastic animals.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Paskui said:


> Wonderful, they’re candidate to my vivarium! I agree, fantastic animals.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Mine are the most active/visible of any of my Ranitomeya (I have sirensis, uakarii and amazonica).


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

Temps in the Viv?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Temperatures range from 71F to 77F depending on the location in the vivarium.


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

No changes during the year?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Paskui said:


> No changes during the year?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Not really, no. My frog room stays relatively constant temperature during the year. Some ups and downs but nothing drastic.


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Reviving this --

I have a group of these coming in the next few weeks -- how has your experience been with them so far? I know they are shy frogs, but I'm excited that they'll have a louder call compared to some other Ranitomeya species I keep.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

They're shy. But they're not practically invisible like my _Ameerega bassleri_ tend to be. 

At any given time I can find 2 or 3 of the 7 in my tank.


----------

